# Recurve draw weight



## weasle414

What is the minimum draw weight I should look for in a recurve to kill deer? I've got a PSE Impala that's at 50 lbs @ 28, would that be enough? How far would that be effective to? I can shoot it well enough out to 35-40 yards to keep it on the pie plate, but I don't think it'll have enough oomph out to those ranges.


----------



## sotaman

weasle that is more then enough. You should be good. How do you like shooting traditional gear. I love it and wanna get into it more this next summer.


----------



## weasle414

I love shooting my recurve! It's a heckuva lota fun to go stump shooting with it and I'd love to use it for those spot and stalk situations I've been finding myself in alot this year just for the weight advantage. It's so cool going out and shooting without sights and stabalizers and whatnot that are nice on compounds.

How far out would I be able to shoot and kill a deer cleanly with my bow? I can't imagine it'd be much farther than 20-25 yards.


----------



## Colt

The bow may say 50#@28", but you may be shooting a different weight than you think. For every inch under 28", subtract 2-3#s, and for every inch over 28", add 2-3#s.

Do you know what your draw length is?

What kind of arrows are you shooting, and how heavy?

What kind of broadhead?

A 40# bow that is properly tuned with a 450 grain arrow and 2 blade head, will easily kill a whitetail deer. Shot placement, of course, is the key. Typically, 20-25 yard shot are max for most trad shooters.


----------



## weasle414

I've got a 28ish" draw length. I got it measured once and the guy said 28 and some fraction that I can't remember.

I'm shooting 30" Carbon Express Terminator Lites with 9.1 gpi. Total bare shaft weight = 273 grains + broadhead, inserts, etc.

The broadheads I use on them are 100 grain Montek Strikers.


----------



## Turner

MAK has given you some really good information. You want to be shooting a total arrow weight that is no less than 9 grains per pound of draw weight. So if you are shooting a bow at 50#'s, you want an arrow that will weigh in at 450gr, you can go more, just have to tune. Shot placement is the name of the game, put that arrow in the boiler room with a sharp broadhead and you will have no problem out to 30 yards. You will have to tune your Trad gear just like your compound, correct arrow spine, tip wgt, nock point. Do you shoot three fingers under or split finger?

It sounds like you have been bitten pretty hard already by the Trad bug, it is a lot of fun shooting. There is a Traditional 3-D league this winter in Fargo every monday night that will be starting up this winter. good way to meet more Trad guys and learn more things.


----------



## Bobm

I killed my first twenty or so with a 45 lb bear recurve.
A basic rule of thumb is that you can kill a deer as far as 1 yard for each pound.

You should limit your shots on live animals to 25 yards or less, if you buy this book and learn the technique you will learn how to keep all your shots in a spot the size of a cigarette pack or less.

http://www.amazon.com/Instinctive-Shooting-Step-Step-Bowhunting/dp/0936531053

You will greatly improve your shooting, great book. Cabaleas carries its also. It will save you years of trial and error.

Everything you need to know about traditional archery techniques and equipment is spelled out in it.


----------



## weasle414

Awesome info guys! Thanks a ton! I wish I could go to the thing in Fargo but that's a bit of a haul from where I'm at... Central MN... My dad'll be moving out there soon, though. Maybe I'll check it out if I go with him to move in.


----------



## nmubowyer

i killed one at 25 yrds with a 58 pounder u should be good at least that far


----------



## Bobm

70lbs 7 paces :wink: longbow
this is a big buck weight wise thats 9 feet from the wood beam to the ground


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Bobm

Nice Buck. I dont see a hole in that deer did you give it a heart attack.


----------



## weasle414

If you look closely you can see what appears to be a hole on it's back leg. More like a ruffled patch of fur, but maybe he shot it quartering away, lol.

Great looking buck, btw!


----------



## Bobm

arrow went in other side right in front of back leg and stuck in front shoulder blade, he only went about 10 yards and dropped. the entire arrow was inside the deer. I was on the ground sitting at the base of a tree and couldn't move until he was facing away. Was pretty intense.


----------



## weasle414

Sounds intense! I get gittery when I see a doe at 50 yards, lol.


----------



## Turner

Bobm, 
do you use 2 blade or 4 blade broad heads?

very nice buck by the way.


----------



## Bobm

I use bear razorheads


----------



## hodgeman

Im 15 and a few months back i went to cabelas and bought a pse razorback bow, iv never shot traditional befor and am going to get something for hunting i mainly hunt turkey, abd deer. Iv been looking at the martin jaguar and am having trouble deciding if i should get it in the 45# or the 50#


----------



## dakotashooter2

I've always shot bows in the 50-55# range both compound and recurve. I really found no need for much more. It is a weight I can comfortably draw from nearly any position. I've been away from the recurve for many years because of shoulder problems but have discovered since my surgery that my should is stronger than it has been fro a long time so I'm thinking of going back to the recurve. I found out that putting on 20-30 miles a day chasing pronghorns is a lot easier with a light recurve. Recurves are also nicer because with practice you can get a shot off a lot faster than with a compound (snap shooting). Often an advantage in spot and stalk situations.


----------



## Plainsman

A light bow is nice. I often hunt with a longbow made by Dan Tolke in Montana. I think it's 1 1/2 pound. It's 48#, but I pull it to 51#. The first deer I shot I was 12 years old and using a 28# fiberglass recurve that purchased at the staggering price of $4.

I also use a 60# Mathews. I often go to bed at night not knowing which I will hunt with in the morning. It just depends on the mood you wake up in.


----------



## Branf6don

yrds with a 58 pounder u should be good at least that far


----------

